# What is the latest you have seen a doe kindle?



## Tre3hugger (Jun 19, 2021)

My doe is on day 36. I can see the kits moving in her belly. She has pulled a lot of fur and seems to have had a few false starts (in nest for hours, panting) but still no kits. Curious what is the longest you have seen a doe go and kindle a healthy litter? Thanks!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 19, 2021)

Day 36 on a first kindle here, after that she has been a steady day 31 girl.


----------



## Tre3hugger (Jun 19, 2021)

@B&B Happy goats thank you for the reply. Guess I should of added the doe is a bit over a year old and this would be her second litter. Her first one she had 4 on the wire on day 32, none survived. She is my little problem bunny for sure.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 19, 2021)

Awww, that's  a bummer, ...she will have them soon, .?hopefully  she will do you proud this time around then you can rebreed her again in three weeks so she gets into the cycle of what she needs to do for you..good luck, I will be waiting for the results when you post them.


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Jun 24, 2021)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Day 36 on a first kindle here, after that she has been a steady day 31 girl.


That's good to know, B&B Happy goats, cause my California White is on her 30th day. Its her first liter. All my others have never gone this long, so I was a lil worried. Thanks!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 24, 2021)

LilTxFarmer said:


> That's good to know, B&B Happy goats, cause my California White is on her 30th day. Its her first liter. All my others have never gone this long, so I was a lil worried. Thanks!


Don't  fret yet, she wants them out of her more than you want to see them lol...they will be here shortly ( big smile and hugs to you)


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Jun 24, 2021)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Don't  fret yet, she wants them out of her more than you want to see them lol...they will be here shortly ( big smile and hugs to you)


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Jul 5, 2021)

LilTxFarmer said:


>


You were right, 4 days over due, she had 8 but lost 6. She was a first time mother and miscarried over the next 3 days after giving birth.  And then my other young doe, had 6, but lost 2. And to make things more interesting my older doe surprised me with 6 and lost one. Dummy me needs to keep better records on who's been bred.  Anyhow, all the survivors are doing well.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 5, 2021)

So sorry you lost so many kits.....try again and see how they do next round...sounds like one doe got pregnant at different times and couldn't  nourish  /grow all kits to full term. Give them five weeks then re breed and try again ( personal preference  of five weeks here) good luck next round ..


----------

